# Tauwürmer selber sammeln schnell und einfach ohne Strom



## Der Wulle (8. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen.

Angelladen geschlossen, keine Tauwürmer mehr im Kühlschrank? So ging es mir im letzten Jahr oft. Dank Corona war ich im letzten Jahr oft auf Wiesen unterwegs.  

Und hab ein kleines Video zu dem Thema erstellt. Über euer Feedback würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## jkc (9. März 2021)

Moin und herzlich willkommen im Forum.
Mir gefällt das Video gut insbesondere da mir das selbst lange unbekannt war wie leicht man selber Tauwürmer sammeln kann, allerdings sollten sich die Tauwürmer hier Dein Video auch mal ansehen, damit sie wissen wie man sich ordnungsgemäß fangen lässt. 
Ich habe hier noch nie einen Wurm einfach so greifen können wie bei Dir im Video und es dauert auch deutlich länger sie aus ihrem Erdloch zu bekommen, wobei das auch sehr von der Festigkeit des Bodens abhängt. M.M wichtiger Tip für Würmer die ratzfatz ins Loch verschwinden: Finger so nah wie möglich am Loch auf den Wurm damit er sich nicht zurückziehen kann, dann hat man alle Zeit der Welt um das Kopfende in aller Ruhe zu greifen - und immer schön auf Hundescheiße und Brennesseln Acht geben, das sind neben Rückenschmerzen die größten Feinde bei der Tauwurmsuche.
Ich war die Tage auch schon 2x gucken, aber bisher sind kaum welche draußen und die die draußen liegen sind sehr scheu.
Sollen die Würmer länger aufbewahrt werden eignet sich feuchtes Moos deutlich besser als "nur" Erde.

Grüße JK


----------



## Jurben (9. März 2021)

Sehr gut erklärt und gezeigt. Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Das ist aber auch zwingend erforderlich, dass man abends suchen geht? So wie bei Dir gegen 23:00Uhr?
Oder ist es auch möglich suchen zu gehen, kurz nach Eintritt der Dunkelheit? 20:00Uhr so?

VG,
Jurben


----------



## jkc (9. März 2021)

Jo, je nachdem wann es dunkel wird und wieviel da noch los ist, sollten halt keine Sportler / Jogger oder Hundespaziergänger in dem Bereich unterwegs sein oder genügend Abstand vorhanden sein.
Ne Weile brauchen die Jungs auch um aus ihren Löchern zu kommen und erfahrungsgemäß sind sie zu fortgeschrittener Stunde weiter draußen und damit einfacher zu fangen. Aktuell könnte 20.00 Uhr reichen, aber ich denke ne gute Stunde sollte es mindestens schon dunkel sein.

Grüße JK


----------



## Jurben (9. März 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Jo, je nachdem wann es dunkel wird und wieviel da noch los ist, sollten halt keine Sportler / Jogger oder Hundespaziergänger in dem Bereich unterwegs sein oder genügend Abstand vorhanden sein.
> Ne Weile brauchen die Jungs auch um aus ihren Löchern zu kommen und erfahrungsgemäß sind sie zu fortgeschrittener Stunde weiter draußen und damit einfacher zu fangen. Aktuell könnte 20.00 Uhr reichen, aber ich denke ne gute Stunde sollte es mindestens schon dunkel sein.
> 
> Grüße JK


Vielen Dank. Gut zu wissen.
Ich besitze einen Kleingarten und würde es gerne probieren.
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es sich lohnt, da ich den Rasen vor einer Woche vertikutiert habe.

Grüße zurück,
Jurben


----------



## Michael.S (9. März 2021)

Vertikutieren sollte kein Problem sein nur Dünger sollte mann weglassen , das mögen sie gar nicht


----------



## Jurben (9. März 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Vertikutieren sollte kein Problem sein nur Dünger sollte mann weglassen , das mögen sie gar nicht


Super, vielen Dank. Das hilft mir sehr.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (9. März 2021)

Finde ich sehr gut, vielen Dank für die Informationen.
Ich habe 3 Minuten zu Fuß, mehrere große Sportanlagen.
Ich werde die Tage auch mal mein Glück versuchen, heute nacht hat es geschneit.
Mit Schnee auf dem Rasen wird es wohl noch schwerer als mit langen Grashalmen


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. März 2021)

Am besten ist kurz gemähter Rasen und Nachts während oder nach Regenfällen, Stirnlampe mit Rotlicht ist ein muß!
Allerdings gibt's auch bei besten Bedingungen Gebiete (Wiesen), so wie bei mir, da kommen Tauwürmer nur vereinzelt vor und die Ausbeute sind in 2h oder länger nur bis 10 Stück... 

Da kauf ich mir dann lieber welche, schaue aber beim Nachtangeln trotzdem, ob bei meinem Angelplatz welche rumliegen...


----------



## Tomasz (9. März 2021)

Nach meinen Erfahrungen lieben Tauwürmer nährstoffreiche humose Böden. Diese können im Untergrund ruhig auch etwas lehmig sein, da diese oftmals die Feuchtigkeit besser speichern können. Auf sandige Böden mit einem geringen Humusgehalt bzw. einem nur sehr dünnen Oberboden findet man dagegen kaum Tauwürmer. Das ist schlicht nicht ihr bevorzugte Lebensraum.
Sportplätze sind sicher gut, weil diese auch in Trockenzeiten oftmals gut gewässert werden. Allerdings haben die "besseren" Sportplätze der Profis oft einen DIN-gerechten Aufbau der eher nicht für Tauwürmer geeignet ist. Also Hände weg vom Olympiastadion!
Neben der Dunkelheit ist die Feuchtigkeit sehr entscheidend. Da kann im Hochsommer auch der Morgentau vor Sonnenaufgang hilfreich sein.
Neben dem geringen Ausleuchtung (z.B. mit dem Rotlicht der Kopflampe) ist auch ein vorsichtiges Heranschleichen unerlässlich. Bei kleinstem Schattenwurf (Mondlicht oder künstliche Beleuchtungsquellen beachten) oder der leisesten Erschütterung durch das Auftreten ziehen sich die Würmer sofort zurück, bevor man sie überhaupt bemerkt hat. Allerdings lohnt es sich nach meinen Erfahrungen die Rasenflächen nach ca. einer 15 bis 20 Minuten nochmals nach Würmern abzusuchen. Bis dahin haben sie sich wieder aus ihren Löchern getraut.
Wer gerade keine Kopflampe dabei hat, kann versuchen unter künstlichen Lichtquellen z.B. einer Straßenbeleuchtung nach Würmern zu suchen. Aber auch gilt es den Schattenwurf zu beachten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. März 2021)

Nicht alle Rasenflächen sind gleich gut...Auf den einen findet man kaum welche und woanders liegen die ohne Ende nebeneinander.... es lohnt sich auch nach guten Stellen zu suchen...

Ab wann ist es ne gute Zeit nach Würmern zu suchen ??? Ich meine jetzt die Jahreszeit wegen den Temperaturen....


----------



## jkc (9. März 2021)

Zu kalt sprich frostig darf es nicht sein, aber bei 3°c habe ich schon im Dezember ordentlich Würmer gesehen. Am schwersten ist es bei anhaltender Trockenheit im Hochsommer, dann geht über Wochen gar nix, ansonsten kann man das Ganze Jahr welche finden.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. März 2021)

Normalerweise geht das ab April ganz ordentlich. ein guter Tipp sind z.B., Fussballplätze. Dort ist der Rasen zumeist schön kurz und wird auch regekmäßig gewässert.
Aber wie Thomas schon geschrieben hat, sind nicht alle Rasen gleich gut, warum auch immer.


----------



## Michael.S (9. März 2021)

Rotlicht braucht mann nicht unbedingt , ich habe es mal kurz probiert aber mit Rotlicht sehe ich so gut wie nichts , eine schwache Taschenlampe tut es auch , wichtig dabei wenn mann einen Wurm sieht sofort den Lichtkegel hinter den Wurm und dann langsam anpirschen , am besten mit leichten Schuhen mit Stiefeln wird das nichts


----------



## Ruttentretzer (9. März 2021)

Die Mokkasins von Winnetou wären perfekt.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (9. März 2021)

Da ich nicht mehr so schnell bin, muss ich immer gebückt laufen. Wenn ich dann genug Würmer habe, kann ich wegen Kreuzschmerzen nicht
mehr angeln gehen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. März 2021)

Ich "laufe", besser rutsche immer nur auf Knien rum... Habe als Kind/Jugendlicher früher um ne Taschenlampe rotes Bastelpapier mittels Gummibändern befestigt, auf der Wiese vor unserer damaligen Wohnung in Detmerode bei Wolfsburg hatte ich in einer Stunde schon mehr als genug....
Aber hier in Langenzenn muß ich mich mal nach einem besseren "Jagdgebiet" wie einem Fußballplatz, umsehen. 

Wer auch mit derselben Technik wie ich "jagd", dem kann ich dazu eine KSK-Hose empfehlen, die hat im Kniebereich (herausnehmbare) wasserundurchlässige Polster, was die Suche so viel komfortabler und angenehmer macht.


----------



## NaabMäx (9. März 2021)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Da ich nicht mehr so schnell bin, muss ich immer gebückt laufen. Wenn ich dann genug Würmer habe, kann ich wegen Kreuzschmerzen nicht
> mehr angeln gehen.


Ooh- ja, dass kennt man. Man legt sich nachher ins Bett, und die Füße stehen immer noch hoch.

Aktuell gibts eh nur Eiswürmer - bei dem Bodenfrost. Die muss man erst warm lutschen - sonst zerspringen sie, wenn man sie an den Haken tüddelt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Nicht alle Rasenflächen sind gleich gut...Auf den einen findet man kaum welche und woanders liegen die ohne Ende nebeneinander.... es lohnt sich auch *nach guten Stellen *zu suchen...
> 
> *Ab wann ist es ne gute Zeit nach Würmern zu suchen ??? Ich meine jetzt die Jahreszeit wegen den Temperaturen....*



Völlig richtig, Drillsucht !!!
Es können sich auch Rasenbereiche* , *die ehemals top waren, zu Nieten entwickeln über die Jahre *.*

Ich hatte mal einen kleinen Park mit Rasenfläche , angrenzenden Pflanzen/Bäumen und einem Spielplatz...Würmer ohne Ende !

Sch..xxhaufen auch , leider - aber riesen Tauwürmer gab es da - ALLES VORBEI ! Die haben die Pflanzen neu gemacht und m.M. nach den Boden sandiger..

Nix mehr.

Eine gute Stelle ist das A und O - da findet man auch welche, wenn es ( eigentlich ) mal zu trocken ist - frühmorgens !

Die untere Frage ist auch sehr wertvoll, bevor man die "Jagd" ohne Erfolg abbricht.

*Wann geht´s los?  * Meiner Erfahrung nach , im April.  Wenn es im Frühsommer/Sommer paar Tage regnet, immer !

Ich denke mal, ich werd´s noch ein, zwei mal versuchen im April , ansonsten im Netz bestellen !

Petri, R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. März 2021)

P.S: Hatte viel mehr erfolg, wo Rasen an ( dunkle ) Erde angrenzte , um die Pflanzen rum war top !

R.S.


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. März 2021)

Ich habe meine Tauwürmer immer in der Nachtschicht,auf der Rasenfläche,
vom Betriebsgelände gesucht.,.........natürlich immer nur ,in der Pause.


----------



## rippi (9. März 2021)

Erst soll man keine Fische mehr mit Strom fangen und jetzt keine Würmer? Ihr verdammten Hippies mit eurer Anti-Strom-Haltung kotzt mich an.


----------



## Jurben (9. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ... ansonsten im Netz bestellen !
> 
> Petri, R.S.


Ähhhm, wo bestellt man denn Tauwürmer, die günstig sind?
50 Stück unter 25€ inkl. Versand habe ich bisher nicht gefunden.
Hast Du da irgendwelche Tips, für den Fall, dass bei mir im Garten keine vorhanden sind.

Gruß,
Jurben


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. März 2021)

Nö, nenne meine Quelle nicht - die haben Lieferengpass und ich will im April/Mai mal los auf Aal .

R.S.


----------



## Jurben (9. März 2021)

Schade, aber so schlimm ist es ja dann doch nicht.
Werde mal schauen am Wochenende, ob ich im Garten welche finde


----------



## Ruttentretzer (9. März 2021)

Im Allgäu hab ich früher immer Urlaub gemacht, da waren die dicksten Tauwürmer immer unter den Kuhfladen. Auch tagsüber.
Unter Hundehaufen weiss ich nicht Bescheid.


----------



## Minimax (9. März 2021)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Im Allgäu hab ich früher immer Urlaub gemacht, da waren die dicksten Tauwürmer immer unter den Kuhfladen. Auch tagsüber.
> Unter Hundehaufen weiss ich nicht Bescheid.


Ich finde meine Tauis immer in diesen kleinen Styroporboxen, offenbar scheinen sie sich dort zu sammeln, meist sind es 10 oder 12 Stück auf einmal.


----------



## jkc (9. März 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> 50 Stück unter 25€ inkl. Versand habe ich bisher nicht gefunden.


Hi, hier biste schonmal bei 21€ incl. Versand: https://wurmwelten.de/shop/tauwuermer-regenwuermer.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMImc6Fs-Cj7wIVgeF3Ch1pPQk5EAQYBSABEgKpjfD_BwE


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. März 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Schade, aber so schlimm ist es ja dann doch nicht.
> Werde mal schauen am Wochenende, ob ich im Garten welche finde


Es soll ja am Wochenende Regen geben ,dass ist schon mal gut.
Um so später du suchen gehst,um so besser.Dann sind die Würmer,
weiter aus dem Boden heraus und man kann sie besser greifen.
Nicht so auf den Boden trampeln und die Würmer nicht direkt,mit
der Taschenlampe anleuchten,Sonst ziehen sich die "Burschen" extrem
schnell wieder, in den Boden zurück. Ich habe meist eine Taschenlampe mit
Rotlicht genommen,die hatte am wenigsten Scheuchwirkung.
Weil man ziemlich fix zugreifen muss,um die Würmer zu kriegen,macht das
richtig Laune und man spart sogar noch Geld.

Waidmannsheil !!!


----------



## zokker (9. März 2021)

Wenn es jetzt etwas wärmer wird, kann man schon suchen gehen. Es kamen ja dieses Jahr schon reichlich raus, sieht man an den Häufchen.

Haben die eigentlich auch eine Schonzeit??? und wie viele darf man pro Nacht entnehmen???  Das wird doch wohl in Deutschland geregelt sein.


----------



## Der Wulle (9. März 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Sollen die Würmer länger aufbewahrt werden eignet sich feuchtes Moos deutlich besser als "nur" Erde.
> 
> Grüße JK


Den Trick mit dem Moos kannte ich noch nicht vielen Dank dafür.  Wie lange behältst du sie auf?
Grüße Wulle


----------



## jkc (9. März 2021)

Ich hatte schon welche über mehrere Monate, das ist allerdings schon ein paar Jahre her und erfordert auch etwas Pflege. Am besten täglich müssen tote Würmer rausgesammelt werden. Die letzten Jahre sammel ich immer nur so viel wie ich in 2 bis 3 Wochen verangel.

Grüße JK


----------



## Der Wulle (9. März 2021)

Ich geh meistens auch nur sammeln, wenn ich weiss das ich in den nächsten Tagen zum angeln gehe.
Bis zu vier Wochen hatte ich sie bis jetzt maximal im Kühlschrank.


----------



## Der Wulle (9. März 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Sehr gut erklärt und gezeigt. Gefällt mir sehr gut.
> Das ist aber auch zwingend erforderlich, dass man abends suchen geht? So wie bei Dir gegen 23:00Uhr?
> Oder ist es auch möglich suchen zu gehen, kurz nach Eintritt der Dunkelheit? 20:00Uhr so?
> 
> ...


Hallo Jurben vielen Dank

Ich finde das es ab ca. 23 Uhr am besten läuft. ich gehe manchmal auch früher. 
Oft wenn ich früher sammeln gehe, sind aber noch nicht so viele Tauwürmer an der Oberfläche und die Tauwürmer sind noch nicht so weit aus der Erde raus gekrochen, das macht es natürlich etwas schwieriger.

Petrie Wulle


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Nicht alle Rasenflächen sind gleich gut...Auf den einen findet man kaum welche und woanders liegen die ohne Ende nebeneinander.... es lohnt sich auch nach guten Stellen zu suchen...



Wo es Maulwurfshügel gibt, sind auch reichlich Würmer in der Erde 
Fussballplätze werden im Sommer sehr oft bewässert, da geht immer was da sie auch immer schön kurz gemäht sind.
Ansonsten bieten sich auch diverse Rasenflächen in Parkanalagen an.

Wir haben früher unsre Würmer im besten Boden der Welt gesucht..aufm Friedhof hinter den ausrangierten Grabkränzen.
Heute wird man dafür wahrscheinlich gleich einer Sekte zugeordnet und  weggesperrt


----------



## Der Wulle (9. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Eine gute Stelle ist das A und O - da findet man auch welche, wenn es ( eigentlich ) mal zu trocken ist - frühmorgens !
> 
> Die untere Frage ist auch sehr wertvoll, bevor man die "Jagd" ohne Erfolg abbricht.
> 
> *Wann geht´s los?  * Meiner Erfahrung nach , im April.  Wenn es im Frühsommer/Sommer paar Tage regnet, immer !


Hallo Rheinspezie

Mit der Stelle hast du vollkommen recht, am besten am Tag die Augen offen behalten da lässt sich viel ausmachen. 
(wo haben sie in der Nacht gegraben, und welche Fläche sieht vielversprechend aus)

Bezüglich der Jahreszeit, ich gehe immer sobald die Nächte frostfrei sind. 
Das Video habe ich Anfang Februar gedreht und ich war erstaunt, wie viele schon da sind und vor allem wie passiv sie waren.
(Normalerweise hast du mit weissen Licht überhaupt keine Chance einen zu zeigen)

Petrie Wulle


----------



## zandertex (9. März 2021)

nur mal so am Rande.....die Jahreszeit tut überhaupt nix zu sache,was Würmer bringt ist,fällt die Temperatur ist es schlecht,steigt die Temperatur bekommt man Würmer ohne Ende.Nachts mit leisem Schritt und dunklem Licht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. März 2021)

Einmal sah ich ein Video, in dem wurde ein Sud aus frischen bzw. noch grünen und ganzen Walnüssen angesetzt und später auf dem Rasen vergossen.
Angeblich mögen die Würmer die in den grünen Nüssen enthaltenen Inhaltsstoffe nicht und kommen daher aus dem Erdreich. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch einfach an dem Wasser bzw. der Feuchtigkeit? So ein Wurm möchte schließlich nicht absaufen in seinem Loch. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere schädigt bzw. vergiftet dieser Sud die Würmer allerdings etwas und sie halten später nicht sehr lange.


----------



## yukonjack (10. März 2021)

Hier gabs mal nen Tip, von Franky glaube ich, mit Salzwasser soll das auch ganz gut klappen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. März 2021)

Mit Spüliwasser soll es angeblich auch funktionieren. Ich denke aber letztlich ist es wohl die "Staunässe", die die Würmer aus dem Boden treibt.
Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall, so wie hier bereits festgestellt wurde, an der richtigen Stelle nach den Tauwürmern zu suchen. Auf dem Grundstück meiner Eltern wachsen sehr viele Eichen, das Erdreich aus den zerfallenen Eichenblättern mögen sie scheinbar nicht so gerne. Jedenfalls habe ich dort nur sehr selten mal einen Tauwurm gefunden, meist waren es irgendwelche anderen sehr dünnen und kleinen Würmer.


----------



## jkc (10. März 2021)

Funktioniert alles nicht so gut wie sammeln, mit solchen "Treibmitteln" kann man ja immer nur ein paar Quadratmeter behandeln, es geht in aller Regel auf die Lebenserwartung der Würmer, treibt alle Würmer raus, nicht nur die dicken Tauwürmer und es dauert viel länger große Stückzahlen zu bekommen.
Es ist auch nicht die Nässe die die Würmer raustreibt, sondern mutmaßlich eine aggressive Reaktion auf deren Haut / Schleimhaut.

Grüße JK


----------



## Mikesch (10. März 2021)

Mit scharfem Senf funktioniert das auch.


----------



## yukonjack (10. März 2021)

Ich habs einmal auf unserem Bolzplatz (Heidesand) versucht, ich sag mal, jeden 10ten hab ich erwischt. Die Biester sind einfach zu schnell für mich. Und so 5-8 pro Std. ist ein gaaaanz schlechter Stundenlohn. In der Zeit geh ich lieber angeln.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. März 2021)

mikesch schrieb:


> Mit scharfem Senf funktioniert das auch.



Du kannst doch nicht den juten Bautz'ner auf den Rasen schmieren!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hier gabs mal nen Tip, von Franky glaube ich, mit Salzwasser soll das auch ganz gut klappen.



Funktioniert, dein Rasen ist danach aber für Jahre auch tot.

Mit Senfmehl hat man das Problem der "verbrannten Erde" nicht, funktioniert aber einwandfrei, auch an heißen und trockenen Sommertagen.
Den Würmern machts auch wenig aus, die werden dadurch nur hochgescheucht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. März 2021)

Gibt es zum Sammeln von Wattwürmern nicht so eine Methode, wo man Wasser in den Wattboden injiziert und die Würmer kommen dann an die Oberfläche?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. März 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Funktioniert, dein Rasen ist danach aber für Jahre auch tot.



Der Nachbar hat eh die dicksten Taumetten, da muss man halt nachts schnell mal rüber.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. März 2021)

Da sollte dann nur kein Wachhund stehen

Mir reicht schon meine Katze, die kommt immer dann nachts angeschissen, wenn ich mal aufm Rasen Würmer suchen will und verjagt mir alles


----------



## Mikesch (10. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Du kannst doch nicht den juten Bautz'ner auf den Rasen schmieren!


Dafür tut's der "Kim" vom Aldi locker.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. März 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da sollte dann nur kein Wachhund stehen



Da fragen sich die Leute dann, was einem ein dickes Kotelett beim Sammeln von Tauwürmern bringen soll?


----------



## thanatos (10. März 2021)

vor über 40 Jahren hatte ich direkt an meinem Kahnplatz eine Dose mit 25 Tauwürmern deponiert ,habe dort nachdem ich vom angeln zurück war die verangelten direkt am Platz wieder 
ergänzt , hat keine 10 min gedauert . Aber nun sind da kaum noch welche , und nicht nur an diesem Platz , außer auf den gepflegten Sportplätzen findet man noch gut ist aber nicht gestattet,aber ansonsten sind sie hier recht rar geworden . Warum ?? könnte man nur mutmaßen ,wir hatten hier einige recht trockene Sommer , habe auch bedeutend mehr Ringelnattern und 
Waschbären und unser märkische Pulversand ???


----------



## warrior (10. März 2021)

Moin,
wer die Möglichkeit hat in einem Weinberg auf die Suche zu gehen sollte das machen. Es gibt viele Weinbauern die ihre Anlagen sehr sauber halten, es ist somit kein störendes Gras vohanden. Meist ist der Boden umgezackert, und die Würmer lassen sich ganz locker aus der Erde ziehen. 
Allerdings nicht in der Zeit auf die Suche gehen, wenn gespritzt wird. Das riecht man meistens aber.


----------



## vonda1909 (10. März 2021)

Rücken schonend ist wenn  du gleich  auf allen 4 rein krabbelt .Taschenlampe im Mund und rasch hast du 150Stück im Eimer.
Die erstenmale kommen noch blöde fragen  wenn jemand  dich so sieht.
Auf  dem Friedhof  ja kannst du bei uns auch gut finden.Auf dem Weg dorthin meinte ein Kollege  mal Es wären schon viele beim suchen  wegen den Rotenlichtern waren aber  nur Grablichter.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich habs einmal auf unserem Bolzplatz (Heidesand) versucht, ich sag mal, jeden 10ten hab ich erwischt. Die Biester sind einfach zu schnell für mich. Und so 5-8 pro Std. ist ein gaaaanz schlechter Stundenlohn. In der Zeit geh ich lieber angeln.


Dann versuch es doch zum Training erstmal mit Weinbergschnecken  Husch-Husch weg waren Sie

Sind aber auch wirklich schnell dies kleinen Scheißerchen. Aber in guten Nächten lohnt es sich trotzdem.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. März 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> nur mal so am Rande.....die Jahreszeit tut überhaupt nix zu sache,was Würmer bringt ist,fällt die Temperatur ist es schlecht,steigt die Temperatur bekommt man Würmer ohne Ende.Nachts mit leisem Schritt und dunklem Licht.


Allerdings bringen mir die besten Würmer im bspw. Februar Nix, weil der Aal hier frühestens April , manchmal erst Mai , Juni anfängt zu laufen.

Du musst auch bedenken, wie lange die Würmer dann gehältert werden müssen !

Daher gehe ich erst April los - wer andere Zielfische hat, sammelt auch ggf. früher und kann die schneller verangeln.


R.S.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gibt es zum Sammeln von Wattwürmern nicht so eine Methode, wo man Wasser in den Wattboden injiziert und die Würmer kommen dann an die Oberfläche?



Da habe ich scheinbar etwas verwechselt, es funktioniert doch etwas anders.


----------



## Blueser (10. März 2021)

Ich habe noch Tauwürmer vom letzten Jahr in einem kleinen Eimer. Papier oder Küchenkrepp hält die Biester wohl am ehesten bei Laune. Ansonsten habe ich ja meine Dendrobena-Zucht, klappt besser als gedacht. Immer Mal wieder Gemüseabfälle, das lieben die am meisten.


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. März 2021)

Ich habe mal mit 13 oder 14 den Fehler gemacht und zu viele Tauwürmer gesammelt. Damals wurde für die Jugendgruppe ein Angel-Zeltlager über Pfingsten organisiert und es wurde dort recht warm, erst recht im Zelt. 

Keine Möglichkeit, meinen Wurmeimer zu kühlen, starben mir so viele Würmer, wenn man die toten nicht entfernt, sterben dadurch auch andere, wie in einer Kettenreaktion. 

Es ist halt schwer zu ermitteln, wieviele Tauwis man in 4 Tagen und 3 Nächten verbraucht, wenn man in einem Angelcamp ist. 
Eine gute Idee wäre es gewesen, wenn man gekühlte Köder vor Ort hätte kaufen können oder wenn es damals schon Kühlboxen und Eisakkus wie heute gegeben hätte....


----------



## Kay1 (10. März 2021)

Ich Schredder Zeitungspapier mach es feucht und drücke es gut aus. Dann lege ich es in eine große Styroporkiste und lege die Würmer drauf. Wer sich nicht innerhalb von einer Stunde eingegraben hat wird von mir aussortiert. Wenn nun die Kiste regelmäßig macht Toten Würmern kontrolliert wird, halten sich die Würmer im Keller oder im Schuppen über Monate frisch


----------



## Justin123 (10. März 2021)

Bei Superwurm bekommt man 50 Stück für 14 Euro plus 5,60 Versand oder man nimmt gleich 100 für 25,22 plus 5,60 Versand da liegt man bei etwa 15,41 mit Versand für 50.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. März 2021)

Arrgh - Justin, Du sollst doch nicht meine Quelle verraten 

Sollte doch geheim bleiben 



R.S.


----------



## feko (10. März 2021)

Gab's da nicht auch mal so ne Ratsche die man in die Erde gesteckt um die Würmer raus zu leiern?


----------



## rob (10. März 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Gab's da nicht auch mal so ne Ratsche die man in die Erde gesteckt um die Würmer raus zu leiern?


du kannst ebenso mit einer mistgabel in den boden stechen und rütteln, die vibration treibt sie auch raus. ist aber eher mühsam, sammeln in feuchter nacht mit rotlicht ist meiner meinung nach effektiver. hatte es in meinen jungen jahren auch schon mit spülmittel versucht. das klappt, aber die würmer sterben nach 2 tagen. auch wenn man sie gut durchspült.... lg rob


----------



## feko (10. März 2021)

Ja ich Sammel sie ja auch. 
Klappt am besten in Wohngegenden,an denen gemäht wird und das schnittgut auf den Rasenflächen liegen bleibt. 
Aber meist suche ich wenn dann bei Niederschlag und nach 12 Uhr. 
Lg


----------



## Michael.S (10. März 2021)

Forke und Rütteln kenne ich auch noch von früher durfte meine Mutter nie sehen , die war der Meinung ich mache den Rasen kaputt , gab jedesmal ein Drama , Tauwürmer kamen da aber nie , eher jede Menge Rotwürmer aber die waren auch gut


----------



## feko (10. März 2021)

Wobei Belüftung des Rasens normalerweise gewünscht ist...


----------



## hanzz (10. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> wenn es damals schon Kühlboxen und Eisakkus wie heute gegeben hätte...


Wann war das? Vor 200 Jahren.   
Die gab es vor mindestens 50 Jahren doch schon.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. März 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Gab's da nicht auch mal so ne Ratsche die man in die Erde gesteckt um die Würmer raus zu leiern?


Jo, das war bei Dune - der Wüstenplanet, nannte sich Klopfer oder Bumper, je nach Übersetzung


----------



## Mikesch (11. März 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Gab's da nicht auch mal so ne Ratsche die man in die Erde gesteckt um die Würmer raus zu leiern?


Nennt sich "worm grunting" oder auf deutsch "_wurmgrunzen"._


----------



## yukonjack (11. März 2021)




----------



## Jurben (11. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


>


Moin,

ich denke, dass das händische suchen bei Dunkelheit nach Regen ergiebiger ist. Kann mich da aber täuschen.
Ich jedenfalls brauche so ein Teil nicht.

Gruß,
Jurben


----------



## Michael.S (11. März 2021)

Die Ammis machen da sogar einen Wettbewerb draus , ich werd nicht mehr


----------



## zokker (11. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


>


er konnte es nicht glauben ... mysteriös ... ich hätte ihm das schon als 12jähriger erklären können

schlimm, wir verblöden ...


----------



## Jurben (11. März 2021)

Dieses Thema hat mich ja sowas von angetan, dass ich mir gleich so eine Stirnlampe mit rotem Licht bestellt habe. 
Vor dem nächsten Angelausflug werde ich, neben den gekauften Tauwürmern, in meinen Garten gehen und dort mein Glück versuchen.
Gestern war ich kurz da und habe festgestellt, dass tatsächlich viele kleine Erdhügelchen zu sehen waren.
Ich werde hier auf jeden Fall nochmal schreiben.

Grüße,
Jurben


----------



## inextremo6 (11. März 2021)

Man hier werden ja Preise für Würmer aufgerufen.Ich kauf mir meine Würmer beim Angelladen in meiner Nähe, den ich natürlich auch nicht
benenne.Dort bezahle ich für 50 Stück 6 €, kauf dann meist 8 Packungen, werden  umgetopft  in hier schon beschriebener Weise, gehältert und die reichen dann so 10 bis 12 Nächte, je nach Bissfrequenz.Für 50 € Ersparnis braucht man sich nicht den Rücken krumm machen um danach auszusehen wie Quasi Modo.


----------



## jkc (11. März 2021)

50 Tauwürmer 6€?

Da habe ich meine Zweifel.

Hier im Laden kostet ne Dose Tauwürmer mit 10 bis 12 Würmern ich meine 3,5€.
Fürn Walleransitz mit 3 Ruten brauche ich unter 80 Tauwürmern nicht losgehen, macht 23€ und 6 bis 8 leere Boxen die im Müll landen (im besten Fall ). Wenns beim Sammeln gut läuft schaffe ich hier so 200 Tauwürmer in 2 bis 3h. Dazu macht mir das sammeln selbst auch Spaß, es ist dem Angeln leicht ähnlich, man muss gute Spots suchen und die dicken Viecher bekommt man am schwierigsten. Dabei müssen keine Würmer mehrere tausend Kilometer übern Atlantik geflogen werden und es entsteht kein Verpackungsmüll.
Niemand ist gezwungen selbst zu suchen, aber so ganz schlecht ist das nicht...

Grüße JK


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. März 2021)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Man hier werden ja Preise für Würmer aufgerufen.Ich kauf mir meine Würmer beim Angelladen in meiner Nähe, den ich natürlich auch nicht
> benenne.Dort bezahle ich für 50 Stück 6 €, kauf dann meist 8 Packungen, werden  umgetopft  in hier schon beschriebener Weise, gehältert und die reichen dann so 10 bis 12 Nächte, je nach Bissfrequenz.Für 50 € Ersparnis braucht man sich nicht den Rücken krumm machen um danach auszusehen wie Quasi Modo.


6 Euro für 50 Stück? Solche Preise kannte ich immer nur bei Sachen die vom LKW "gefallen" sind.
Die Preise die jkc  genannt hat, treffen auch auf unsere örtlichen Läden zu.


----------



## yukonjack (11. März 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> 50 Tauwürmer 6€?
> 
> Da habe ich meine Zweifel.
> 
> ...


Zu den Preisen gebe ich dir Recht. 6€ für 50 Stk.?????? Ich brauche so ungefähr 12-15 Stk. pro Ansitz(80-90 mal im Jahr). Da kommt richtig was zusammen. Leider würde ich zum Sammeln genau so viel Zeit brauchen wie zum Angeln. Also bleibt mir nur der Weg zum Angelladen. Mistwürmer vom Komposthaufen bringen leider nur  Kaulbarsche (meine Aale sind verwöhnt). Und ich habe eines festgestellt, die Tauwürmer die man hier im Frühjahr/Anfang Sommer kaufen kann, halten max. 1 Woche, sind also garantiert noch welche aus dem letzten Jahr. Habe noch eine Packung vom Oktober letzten Jahres, die sind noch richtig fit.


----------



## inextremo6 (11. März 2021)

Ich habe geloooogen!!!!!!!!!!!!!Es sind nur 48 in der Packung!!!!!!!!!!Wer frei von...............werfe den 1.Stein.Es gibt 12er 24er, und 48er Packungen.
Beim nächsten Kauf bring ich den Beleg mit.

Kanadische Riesentauwürmer
(in Thermobox)12 Stück2,00 € 24 Stück3,50 € 48 Stück6,00 €


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. März 2021)

Ich sammele auch mal gerne selber...
Aber für 8,50€ gibt es bei meinen Dealer auch 48 Stück in der großen Packung...


----------



## hanzz (11. März 2021)

Also wer noch ne Wiese zum sammeln sucht, ich hätte hier in meiner Umgebung eine, wo unzählige dieser Häufchen der Würmer zu finden sind.


----------



## yukonjack (11. März 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Also wer noch ne Wiese zum sammeln sucht, ich hätte hier in meiner Umgebung eine, wo unzählige dieser Häufchen der Würmer zu finden sind.


Das nennt man Glück


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. März 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Also wer noch ne Wiese zum sammeln sucht, ich hätte hier in meiner Umgebung eine, wo unzählige dieser Häufchen der Würmer zu finden sind.


Wie teuer wäre die Pacht bei den Wurmpreisen ???


----------



## hanzz (11. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wie teuer wäre die Pacht bei den Wurmpreisen ???


N Bierchen, n Jägermeister und n Plausch


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. März 2021)

Das Zeug mit den Hirsch würde bei Thomas schon häufiger auf Bildern gesichtet


----------



## hanzz (11. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das Zeug mit den Hirsch würde bei Thomas schon häufiger auf Bildern gesichtet


Gut aufgepasst. 
Mit Speck fängt man Mäuse.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. März 2021)

56 Kräuter sind gesünder als jeder Multivitaminsaft ...


----------



## Gert-Show (11. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das nennt man Glück


Also Hanzz im Glück...


----------



## steffen78 (11. März 2021)

Ich werde dieses we mal versuchen mit einen Vibrationsgerät(für rückenmassagen)... mal sehen ob die da raus kommen. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht und wenn ja welche Frequenzen?


----------



## yukonjack (11. März 2021)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Ich werde dieses we mal versuchen mit einen Vibrationsgerät(für rückenmassagen)... mal sehen ob die da raus kommen. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht und wenn ja welche Frequenzen?


Interessanter Ansatz.


----------



## Gert-Show (11. März 2021)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Ich werde dieses we mal versuchen mit einen Vibrationsgerät(für rückenmassagen)... mal sehen ob die da raus kommen. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht und wenn ja welche Frequenzen?


Mmmmhhhh...ich habs noch nicht probiert, aber frag mal lieber deine Frau, welche Frequenzen passend sind.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. März 2021)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Ich werde dieses we mal versuchen mit einen Vibrationsgerät(für rückenmassagen)... mal sehen ob die da raus kommen. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht und wenn ja welche Frequenzen?


Rückenmassagegeräte funktionieren nicht so gut, ich würde lieber die Vibrationsgeräte nehmen und die Stellen vorher befeuchten  ...


----------



## Blueser (11. März 2021)

Die meisten Würmer finden sich in meinem Garten beim Umgraben. 
... habe noch freie Termine im Herbst ....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. März 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die meisten Würmer finden sich in meinem Garten beim Umgraben.
> ... habe noch freie Termine im Herbst ....


Zu spät, da ist die Aalzeit schon fast durch ....


----------



## hanzz (11. März 2021)

War grad noch mit den Hunden an der Wiese. 
Und da ist direkt neben an nochmal so eine riesen Wiese. 
Nur mal kurz mit der Lampe 2qm beleuchtet und 5-6 Würmer gesehen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. März 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> War grad noch mit den Hunden an der Wiese.
> Und da ist direkt neben an nochmal so eine riesen Wiese.
> Nur mal kurz mit der Lampe 2qm beleuchtet und 5-6 Würmer gesehen.


Regen kommt genug runter die Tage... Mal gucken ob ich mich überwinden kann...
Danke für den Hinweis schon mal...


----------



## Der Wulle (22. März 2021)

In Deutschland habt ihr Glück mit dem
Preisen hier in der Schweiz kosten 14 st. Im Angelladen 7,80 CHF sind ca. 7 Euro.  Für 100 st lege ich so mal 50 Euro hin.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. März 2021)

Der Wulle schrieb:


> In Deutschland habt ihr Glück mit dem
> Preisen hier in der Schweiz kosten 14 st. Im Angelladen 7,80 CHF sind ca. 7 Euro.  Für 100 st lege ich so mal 50 Euro hin.


Geht doch, ihr verdient auch mehr ...
Ich muss die Tage auch los, entweder sammeln oder kaufen und umerden... Höre die Aale schon schmatzen, spätestens Anfang April gehe ich das erste mal los...


----------



## Blueser (22. März 2021)

Wir verdienen auch mehr, nur bekommen das nicht ...


----------



## vonda1909 (22. März 2021)

Ich sammel nur auf Kirchwiesen so sind die Würmer  auch gesegnet.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. März 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Ich sammel nur auf Kirchwiesen so sind die Würmer  auch gesegnet.


Gute Idee, ich hoffe auch fängiger...Werde ich auch machen ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. März 2021)

Setzt doch einen Plumbser und achtet auf Wurmzeichen... Zitat aus Dune-Der Wüstenplanet: "Werden wir einen Wurm sehen?" "Es wurden bisher nur kleine bis 50m Länge gesichtet, aber weit draußen in der Wüste wurden schon welche mit 200, 250 und 300m gesehen... "

Dann soll es auch noch Raketen- und Lindwürmer geben, also Vorsicht beim suchen!


----------



## vonda1909 (23. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Gute Idee, ich hoffe auch fängiger...Werde ich auch machen ...


Auf jeden  Fall  sind sie dann fängiger.


----------

